# Can't Remember Webcomic



## LoyMestic (May 25, 2016)

I've been having the hardest time trying to remember a certain webcomic but I can't. It's about a guy rooming with 2 girls and he can't find a job. One of the girls want to be a model. They go to a mall for the girl to try out for modeling. He finds a camera store and happens to get hired. The girl trying to model gets turned down, she cries. There's also something about a childhood friend the boy had who was a giraffe girl who was bullied and so was he. She was bullied for long neck, and he was bullied for big ears. I can only remember those little bits, its been bothering me for nights that I can't remember it, dose anyone have the slightest idea of what I'm talking about?? I can't sleep!


----------

